# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  Description comportementale : rsultats dcals dcodeur 2 vers 4

## Jadinette

Bonjour, j'ai un problme que je ne comprend pas, j'essaie de dcrire en comportemental un dcodeur 2 vers 4, qui a donc deux entres (E1 et E0) et quatre sorties (S3, S2, S1 et S0).
Pour dterminer les sorties dans le process, je convertis la concatnation de E1 et E0 en entier et je fais un CASE pour exprimer les sorties.
J'ai donc fais a :


```

```

Et l il n'y a pas de problmes, a fonctionne :


Maintenant j'ai voulu mettre le signal de sortie dans un signal intermdiaire et connecter ce signal aux vraies sorties seulement  la fin du process :


```

```

Et l voil ce que j'obtiens :


Pourquoi il me dit que le signal est undefined ? C'est comme si tout tait dcal, je comprends pas...

----------


## Jadinette

J'ai trouv, au lieu de dclarer un signal il fallait dclarer une variable dans le process.

----------

